# Guns



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 9, 2012)

Well here is a find you don't come across very often, according to my research these were made by a company named waters and produced between 1840-1849 for the U.S. Military, I will be restoring them, it will likely take me about 2-3 months per gun, I will post pics when they are done, by the way these came out of an old well.

 Joe.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2012)

It doesn't get much better than that, very cool


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

> these came out of an old well.
> 
> Joe.


 
 Yo Joe,

 What a find sir! Congratulations. More photos and backstory, please. Was this Asa's work?


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 9, 2012)

surfaceone, wow, i only had a dealer in antique firearms tell me what they were and who made them, the article you have provided will help in the research and give me a lot more info on these, it will give the guns some nice history to go along with them, thanks for your input and help.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 9, 2012)

Surfaceone based on the information you have and the time period the guns were made its looks like Asa the (2nd) would have been who made them, i will post more photos as i get them restored.

 Thanks,

 Joe.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Relicsnstuff
> 
> 
> Well here is a find you don't come across very often, according to my research these were made by a company named waters and produced between 1840-1849 for the U.S. Military, I will be restoring them, it will likely take me about 2-3 months per gun, I will post pics when they are done, by the way these came out of an old well.
> ...


 

 Did you dig them somewhere?  wild


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 9, 2012)

Backstory would be awesome.

 I wonder if they were tossed down the well by a confederate soldier or sympathizer before union troops went through the area (if it was an area which saw such activity).

 Finding 2 indicates that they weren't dropped by accident. Great shape for being buried/submerged so long. Awesome awesome finds please do post pictures as the restoration progresses.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it. nice finds.


----------



## coreya (Apr 10, 2012)

Great finds, they were found together? perhaps made as dueling pistols set and disposed of after use? Super either way!!!!!


----------



## Bixel (Apr 10, 2012)

That is very cool. My last name is Waters, and actually, my Great-Great-Great(3, or 4) Grandfather was named Asa Waters. Unfortunately, not the same man as he gunmaker, just a coincendence.

 Very cool guns!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 10, 2012)

That is truely a great find! []


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool.  And not too shabby considering the age.   Oh by the way, were there any_ *bones* _ in the well?


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 11, 2012)

THEY LOOK TO BE CAP & BALL PISTOLS .  GREAT FINDS... THEY MUST HAVE ONE HECK OF STORY TO UNFOLD..KEEP US INFORMED OF YOUR FINDINGS.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome finds for sure!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PA Will (Apr 12, 2012)

They appear to be Simeon North pistols from CT. I will email you a pic of one of mine that is in decent shape. I have two dated 1822 & 1828 respectively. Both of mine are cap n ball but were flint originally.
 Great finds!!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 12, 2012)

could you please show us detail pictures of them as they are? what makes you feel that they are waters guns? is there inscriptions? 
 very cool find! are they loaded?


----------



## Terphunter (Apr 12, 2012)

Very interesting!  Cant wait to see them cleaned up a bit!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Being relics they are what they are. No "restoration" will increase the value, and will most likely decrease it.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure would make them more attractive to look at, though.

 I was poking around and saw this interesting video on confederate asa waters pistols converted from flintlock to percussion using Kentucky rifle hammers. Apparently the makers information (on that particular piece, anyway) was all buffed off. Hope you have some rarities like that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GlsEXIfwqs


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Plumby,

 Thanks for that Vid. I see that Joe has the swivel ramrod intact on one, if not both of his.

 Hey Joe,

 Hurry back, will'ya! We definitely need some more photos, and backstory, please.





From.


----------

